# My 3rd composition



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

This time it's a study, not a lyrical song.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2nq68dwl79qesgq/Op. 3.mid?dl=0

Ok, try this.

As with the first piece, I have a certain obsession with the sound of seventh chords.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Dropbox won't let me access it unless I either register or sign in using my Google account. And when I try the latter, it insists on the right to manage my contacts before I can sign in. I ain't gonna have no third parties manage my contacts. I suggest you do a YouTube vid like you did for your second composition (which is very nice, by the way).


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Dropbox won't let me access it unless I either register or sign in using my Google account. And when I try the latter, it insists on the right to manage my contacts before I can sign in. I ain't gonna have no third parties manage my contacts. I suggest you do a YouTube vid like you did for your second composition (which is very nice, by the way).


Thanks. I have to practice up first.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Thanks. I have to practice up first.


Well, you could also upload a sequenced version to YouTube, not?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm having issues opening it as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You should make a CD phil, I'd download it!



Get some recording gear.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil, did you click the share button and then click "show link" and then copy and paste that? That should help.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Phil, did you click the share button and then click "show link" and then copy and paste that? That should help.


Thanks. Ok, I think I got it fixed.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This feels like a collection of phrases you could utilize in a composition...I'm not sure if that is what you meant by study.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm going to compose a song tonight and post it, you're getting my creative juices flowing Phil! . I hope you don't hate my music...it really isn't pure classical or new age, it's somewhere in-between.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Ah, now I can hear it. It will sound neat played on a real piano. One of the issues with MIDI: Mozart and Bach can sound remarkable good with it, but it tends not to render this sort of thing very well.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Live version here with an added part in the middle. I edited one part as you can see (especially with the ad at the end), since one break was just too damn long. Still practicising.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It feels really scattered to me, lack of continuity. It feels like lots of separate ideas that don't flow into a whole very well.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It feels really scattered to me, lack of continuity. It feels like lots of separate ideas that don't flow into a whole very well.


It's Modern style.  Easily my personal favourite of the ones I composed so far. There is a nuts and bolts concept I like, but I'm not surprised if not many others like it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> It's Modern style.  Easily my personal favourite of the ones I composed so far. There is a nuts and bolts concept I like, but I'm not surprised if not many others like it.


It's just not for me. But if you've gathered anything from my music, it's that I like a lot of flow and fluidity to my music; this feels choppy, and I don't like that personally.

But, I'm 100% positive there is an audience for this style out there, if only you could make your pieces longer.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

For those of you that can't get enough of this piece, here is more polished version.


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

This is utterly brilliant.


----------

